# Meklē produktu? >  Kodoskopa plēve

## marcina

Izlasīju topiku, kā var izveidot PCB plati ar POSITIV 20, bet pamanīju, ka tur izmantota kodoskopa plēve.
Kur šo plēvi var nopirkt? nospert? Vai varbūt var izmantot kaut ko kā alternatīvu?
Man jau vajag maximums 2 A4 lapas...

----------


## Pocis

Kodoskopa pleve ir noperkama jebkura daudzmaz nopietna gramatnica. Maksa apm. 20 sant štuka A4 formata. Noteikti jaskatas,lai butu tadam prinera tipam kadu tu lieto-tintes vai lazera. Vel iesaku pasekot lidzi,lai nenoķepa ar pirkstiem. Var jau,protams,pirkt ari uzreiz kasti,bet iesakuma tas,šķiet  nebutu racionali.

----------


## Delfins

lielākā paka vienmēr sanāk izdevīgāk nekā vienu lapu. Gan jau noderēs saimniecībā.

----------


## marcina

Apskatījos AigasNama internetveikalā cenas: 20Ls par 50 loksnēm plēves HP printeriem. Bet nu.. KAM man 50   :: 
Es jau netaisos mātesplates ražot un prezentēt arī nē  :: 
Bet ja pārdod gabalos un grāmatnīcās (Tu domā piem. Rapā un Rozē?), tad tas ir ideāli  ::

----------


## abergs

Šodien garamejot nopirku kodoskopa plēvi tintes printerim Matīsa ielā; laikam Nr17-starp Tērbatas un Kr.Barona ielām.
Veikaliņu liekas sauc "FREKO".A4 formats pa atsevišķām loksnēm 0.35 Ls.gab.

----------


## sasasa

Vai ir kaut kur Pārdaugavā manītas kodoskopa plēves. Rozes gramatnīcā tik acis pabolīja un pat īsti nesaprata kas tas ir.

----------


## Obsis

Tintes blīvums (optiskais) ir nesalīdzināmi sliktāks par termiskā printera sniegumu, tāpēc tieviem celiņiem labāk lietot kseroksa tipa printeri. tam papīrs maksā 5 eur par 20 loksnēm, var atrast daudzus tirgotājus salidzini lv vai kurpirkt.lv.
Sic!! viņu dzinis marķē tos par kodoskopa plēvi nevis kodaskopa plēvi. Citādi nespēj sameklēt.

----------

